# The time is coming.



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Between spearfishing and those good ol pier days. The days are counting to kill the brown fish. Here's to all the locals that still find themselves on this forum. I'll be seeing you guys soon! 

KILL THEM ALL!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Who's ready for some chaos!!!!!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Some We 'aos !


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I am ready to kill my first elusive brown clown this year from the pier! There will be trouble for the first timer, but as long as I get a few calls of "first shot" (by the way I will be quick to jump the gun even if it is a pelican shadow on the water, but hope to be right most of the time) and get a good presentation, then I will be jackin' the jaws out of the unlucky suspect. Good luck to every one this year; tight lines, bloody decks, and full coolers (or asking for a bigger cooler).


----------

